# double in Date



## Gast (19. Nov 2008)

Hi,

wie kann man so eine Zahl 8.4161665872E11 in ein Datum umwandeln?
lg


----------



## SlaterB (19. Nov 2008)

Date date = new Date();


falls der Wert des doubles irgendeinen Einfluss auf das Datum haben soll,
so musst du dies schon erklären, findest du nicht?


----------



## Verjigorm (19. Nov 2008)

```
new Date(new Double(8.4161665872E11).longValue())
```

edit: Kann es sein, dass die Forensoftware ziemlich langsam ist??
Hab das Posting gesehen und geantwortet, dauer vielleicht ne Minute oder so.
Vorher war nix gepostet und nun zeigts an, Slater hat 6Min vor mir gepostet?  :?:


----------



## Landei (20. Nov 2008)

Kommt drauf an, wie das Datum da kodiert ist. Mir fällt dazu nur Delphi ein, bei dem vor dem Komma die Tage seit Urschleim und hinter dem Komma die Uhrzeit kommen.


----------



## Guest (20. Nov 2008)

Und wie kann ich es anstellen, dass nur das Datum, nicht aber die Zeit angezeigt wird?



```
long time = centralDate.getTime();
        Calendar cal = new GregorianCalendar(TimeZone.getTimeZone("GMT-8:00"));
        cal.setTime(centralDate);
        SimpleDateFormat formater = new SimpleDateFormat();
        formater.format(cal.getTime());
```


----------



## SlaterB (20. Nov 2008)

SimpleDateFormat kannst du ein Format als String mit übergeben


----------

